# Custom Short Ram Intake?



## ashley_2.5L (Apr 27, 2009)

So I'm in the market for an intake for my car (07 Jetta 2.5L auto). I've searched for cold air intakes and short ram intakes. I've noticed that pretty much the only short ram intake options available for the 2.5L are Evoair's intake and Neuspeed's P-flo intake. Another option I've heard are to build a custom short ram intake. 
My question is how does one go about doing that? Are there any diy's on here? Where do you get the tubing/equipment from? Also what would the overall cost and hp/tq gains be? 
TIA


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i did this one time and i plan on improving it but it works well


----------



## ashley_2.5L (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nickbeezy)*

Looks great.








Where did you get the equipment to do this? Have you noticed a big difference in your intake as compared to stock?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ashley_2.5L)*

heres a link to help you decide what you want to do
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif goodluck HERE


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nickbeezy)*

being that you have the 07 the best way is to just buy one, the 09+ models don't have a maf so you can just pop on a filter like the one shown in the picture, i have the 08 so there is a maf and the two tubes, ones the sai and the other for the oil or sum **** idk, you have the 07 witch usually has one more tube witch is a temp sensor i think. So the best way would be to buy a used set up and clean it up a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the diy route on certain things shouldn't be attempted unless you have the proper equipment and experience,and even in that case it usually takes more time and money than its worth compared to just buying the part needed


----------



## ashley_2.5L (Apr 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the info. I think I'll just buy an intake instead.


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

check your cap dubs intro thread


----------

